# Wood Elf Way Watcher Lord



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

My way Watcher Lord.

I very rarely paint fantasy minatures any more, I kinda lost interrest as I find almost all the rank and file models to be extremely ugly - the character models are still among the best I can find tho, and this one really grabbed me when it first came out.


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

very nice model. Have you considered adding a bowstring and arrow?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The bow string would add a lot to it for sure, if you have long hair you are golden, if not, ask a female friend for some.

The hood on the cloak looks a bit grainy and is there vents still on the cloak?

Beautifully done none the less, very nice model.


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Overall nice painting, it is a stunning model. I also like what you've done with the bases (the stepping using 40k bases, etc.).


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

enieffac said:


> very nice model. Have you considered adding a bowstring and arrow?


I had.


Then I needed the money and had to sell him 

But I have a nice pile of pictures of him.





> The bow string would add a lot to it for sure, if you have long hair you are golden, if not, ask a female friend for some.
> 
> The hood on the cloak looks a bit grainy and is there vents still on the cloak?
> 
> Beautifully done none the less, very nice model.


Yea - the hood does look a little grainy - but when viewing the model normally, rather than with a macro photo lense, you couldnt see them.

Vents? You mean flash? There bloody well better not have been.


I want to do this model again for myself this time - I want to know what I should do differently.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

This looks wonderfull man. Great job.

I'm curious what combinations of colors you used to obtain the color on the thatched clothing. Looks like a dark brown base w/ bleached bone on top? And maybe a wash?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That is what I am talking about, I see two of them.

Also yeah I know how brutal a macro lense can be.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Overall it is very well done. (Criticism)No need to repeat what has already been said so..., good job.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> That is what I am talking about, I see two of them.
> 
> Also yeah I know how brutal a macro lense can be.


 
OUCH!

Id never seen that before... Im so photoshopping that out :biggrin:

Not that I actually own a copy of photoshop... nor do I know how to use it :mrgreen:


Well THIS time, I wont make the same mistake (if I ever get round to doing it after the grey knights and black templars and space wolves and eldar and guard...)


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Pherion said:


> This looks wonderfull man. Great job.
> 
> I'm curious what combinations of colors you used to obtain the color on the thatched clothing. Looks like a dark brown base w/ bleached bone on top? And maybe a wash?


If memory serves - scorched brown base, very heavy highlight of bestial brown, brown ink wash, then beastial and vomit brown highlights.


If those colours dont exist anymore then sorry - I have a very archaic paint set - including some paints still in the ORIGINAL round paint pots...


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

great job! makes me want to start painting my Wood Elves again...(and fail to get up to that standard again, crying softly in a corner and foregoing all painting until my next new shiney distracts me)


----------

